
Facebook bans Britain First and its leaders - janeboo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/14/facebook-bans-britain-first-and-its-leaders
======
chopin
Yeah, while they're at it, could they please ban all political figures? I
dislike their positions either.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Nice. The paradox of tolerance is that we must always be intolerant of the
intolerant.

------
vr46
About time. Why should criminal activity and harassment be supported? You can
have all the rights you're entitled too, provided you don't trample on other
people's.

~~~
chopin
So, private entities get to decide what are criminal activities? We live in
interesting times, for sure.

~~~
loriverkutya
Maybe read the article, because the reason for the ban was “repeatedly posted
content designed to incite animosity and hatred against minority groups”.

Also currently most of the regulators around the world is pushing facebook to
ban hate speech.

~~~
chopin
Care what you wish for. As much as I dislike the content, I will vigorously
defend the right for free speech.

That regulators are pushing for it doesn't make it a good thing. What is
"hatespeech" anyway? Antisemitism? Mean things about women? Mean things about
other people, Reddit is full of it. Who is to decide?

Rule of law requires a clear definition of what is required to be compliant.
Please come up with a definition of hatespeech which people can agree upon.

I don't think that suppressing speech is the right way to handle dissent, even
in its most appalling forms. This will not make the problem go away but just
sweep it under the rug (a bit).

------
martiuk
Ignorance is bliss. Let's sweep them under the rug.

~~~
mark_edward
Yes, without the Britain First Facebook page, how will we ever know that
xenophobes exist?

